
Quine Relay: An uroboros program with 100 programming languages - dmitriid
https://github.com/mame/quine-relay
======
dang
Old thread from 2013:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6048761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6048761)

------
lewispb
I’m proud to call this guy my colleague :D

~~~
schoen
Could you ask him if he's encountered any progress toward translating his
artistic programming book into English? I would love to buy a copy if it were
available in English!

------
User23
Glorious.

